# The bigger they are, the harder they fall



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Think about it real fast. This has to do with the team's expectations, and I think the notable saying in the title of the thread fits perfectly. The expectations are now at a ridiculous level, and this means that if the team fails to win a title, we're going to feel even more bitter. Here's to hoping that we don't have to be concerned about this though:

:cheers:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i cant agree with you any more koko, we have no excuse to not win the title this yr. we are the most talented team with a great chemistry. we have to repeat. thats what the feeling in SA is right now,we have won 3 titles now we must repeat. i think this team could go down in history as one of the best.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

i.e. 2003/2004 Lakers


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> i cant agree with you any more koko, we have no excuse to not win the title this yr. we are the most talented team with a great chemistry. we have to repeat. thats what the feeling in SA is right now,we have won 3 titles now we must repeat. i think this team could go down in history as one of the best.


The Spurs will be a great team next season but I don't know about one of History's best. They aren't at the Late 40s/Early 50s Lakers, 50/60s Celtics, 80s Lakers, or 90s Bulls.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

True, the expectations are larger than life now. 
Hopefully, the players will meet them.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

kamego said:


> The Spurs will be a great team next season but I don't know about one of History's best. They aren't at the Late 40s/Early 50s Lakers, 50/60s Celtics, 80s Lakers, or 90s Bulls.


How can you compare the 40's, 50's, 60's and to a small extent 80's to teams and players now?

They're bigger, stronger, faster, smarter (in terms of basketball), more skilled.

If you got a team from the 40's, 50's, and 60's and played them against players now, it would be the Olympics of 1992.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Wilt Chamberlain played on some outstanding Philadelphia 76er teams in the 60's that couldn't win a championship because Bill Russell and the Celtics stood in their way. Even late in his career, when his mobility was quite limited, he capably opposed Kareem, who was the cornerstone of those great Laker teams of the late 70's. Nobody would doubt his ability to compete today. And to return to those "antiquated" Celtics for a moment--they had some historic series in the Finals against the Lakers, led first by Jerry West and Elgin Baylor, and subsequently by West and Chamberlain. The Knicks with Reed, Frazier, Monroe, Debuscherre and Bradley were outstanding, too, as long as Willis Reed was healthy. And the Warriors with Nate Thurmond, Rick Barry and Al Attles were always right up there, too, although they didn't win a championship until Thurmond retired and was replaced by Clifford Ray. 

:clap: All of those teams would be much better than most of the teams today. For one thing, the league was smaller, and talent wasn't spread so thinly. Look how hopeless the bottom-dwellers are in today's league. For another thing, the players of those eras were far more fundamentally sound. The shooting average both from the field and the free throw line has been steadily delclining since the 60's. Why? Mostly poor shot selection and a league full of me-first prima donnas. Oscar Robertson, who gets my vote for the greatest player of all time, averaged a triple double for an entire season and still had a shooting percentage from the field of nearly 50%. Yeah, those guys and those teams could compete today.


----------



## kflint5 (Aug 15, 2005)

GODisaSpursFan said:


> How can you compare the 40's, 50's, 60's and to a small extent 80's to teams and players now?
> 
> They're bigger, stronger, faster, smarter (in terms of basketball), more skilled.
> 
> If you got a team from the 40's, 50's, and 60's and played them against players now, it would be the Olympics of 1992.


that's just a really ignorant statement and shows that you have never watched a game from those eras. the thing that I disagree most with is where you said they were smarter. Today's players are much better athletes, but they are not nearly as good at shooting and even at dribbling. Bob Cousy is one of the best point guards I have ever seen dribble, pass or shoot the ball.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

If we win the West and loose in the Finals it won't be a disaster.
Expectations are obviously high but as long as the team (and TD) is healthy and as long the chemistry is still there nothing can happen to this team in the West... not beeing cocky this team is full of winners.

I'd take the perspective of a huge disapointment as on the bright side it could turn out to be a 99' like sweep of the West.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

To expect to win a championship is to set yourself up for a huge disappointment. The Spurs have definitely improved themselves on paper. But nobody knows how that will pan out on the floor. Who knows how all of the players will react to the minutes Pop gives them? And who knows how injuries will affect a team? 

On paper, Detroit still looks mighty good to me, especially with the addition of Dale Davis. They went toe to toe with the Spurs through most of 7 games. If they had had the home court advantage who knows what the outcome would have been. 

On paper, Miami seems to have improved itself, but again who knows how that team's chemistry will jell? Dwyane Wade has another year of experience. The big question is probably whether Shaq is healthy and can remain so for the entire season. 

Chicago was a young team that showed flashes at times, and Chandler just re-signed with them. How improved will they be after a year of maturing? Every year seems to bring a new surprise team into contention. Maybe it will be the Bulls this year.

Ron Artest will return to an Indiana team that probably will play with a chip on its shoulder all season. What could they accomplish?

Spurs fans seem to want to write off Phoenix and dismiss their off-season moves. I think it remains to be seen whether they went forward or backward. They have a good coach and at least 3 great players. That's a pretty good start.

Even Denver with George Karl at the helm for an entire season could be pretty dangerous. 

The biggest question mark in my mind, however, is the Lakers. Just how good a coach is Phil Jackson? And how well can he manage to exorcise Kwame Brown's demons and maximize his talent? Will the Lakers continue to be a Hollywood soap opera or will they make some kind of historic turn around? Probably neither--just become a little more competitive, but who knows? Maybe Phil is that good. 

All I know is that I think it is going to be a very interesting season, I can't wait for it to start, and I wouldn't trade the Spurs' chances for any other team's in the league. :cheers:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sasaint said:


> To expect to win a championship is to set yourself up for a huge disappointment.


That's a natural part of being a fan though. I don't know if expect is the right word, but for Spurs fans, it's championship or bust every single season for awhile now, so I guess Spurs fans have always set ourselves up for a huge disappointment. This team has proven multiple times now it can win a championship, so why not expect them to win it all?


----------



## manu20 (Jun 24, 2005)

im not worried as long as we got manu we wont lose no matter what


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

manu20 said:


> im not worried as long as we got manu we wont lose no matter what


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manu20 said:


> im not worried as long as we got manu we wont lose no matter what


i didnt know manu posted on bbb.com, lol jk welcome to the board


----------

